# National bottle show



## sldavis (Jul 26, 2007)

Anybody planning on coming to Collinsville ,IL.for the national show?I'm going to set up and try and sell some Chicago stuff.May make a display about farm related bottles.Hope to see ya there my friends. Clinton


----------



## Bayoubottles (Aug 1, 2007)

These national shows are outstanding and wish i could go, just too far to drive. Does anyone know about the New Orleans show which is normally in August? Can anyone confirm there is going to be a New Orleans show.
 Thanks


----------



## Brains (Aug 1, 2007)

didnt know there were national bottle shows but if there as good as the national insulator shows they must be good. To far for me, if it was in columbus ohio i would go.


----------



## sldavis (Aug 14, 2007)

Well,Hello all the show is going to be here soon.They are going to have one of the guys who dug up the Arcadia paddlewheel out of a field near the missouri river.Should be interesting,I'll try to keep an eye out for some of your wants and i'll be sure to get pics  Hope to see ya there Clinton


----------



## cc6pack (Aug 15, 2007)

Aug 18, 2007 
 Metairie, LA 
 New Orleans Antique Bottle Club's 35th Annual Show & Sale Sat. 9am-5pm at the Quality Hotel, 2261 N. Causeway Blvd., Metairie, Louisiana 70001. INFO: KIRK DIEZ, 2605 Winifred St., Metairie, LA 70003, PH: (504) 887-8913, Email: pontilscar@yahoo.com.


----------



## appliedlips (Aug 24, 2007)

Did anybody make it to this show?It was only the second national I have been too,but seemed smaller than I would have thought.The old Collinsville shows were my favorite but those are long gone.There were some great displays at this one that were worth seeing.I picked up some nice inks from a friend but ended up buying nothing else.The organizers did a great job with planning but dealer turnout seemed lacking.Doug


----------

